# MIJ 80's Vantage Avenger AV-325B, $165. Ottawa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bass Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great deal. And bass.


----------

